# The Scriptures Of The Corvidae



## Parabellum3 (Dec 30, 2021)

1. Our Lord The Outcast, our creator and the founder of our Kingdom, has given thy blessed Gift in the form of abilities that break the boundaries of time and nature as a result of selection judged by His interest in the individual. Thy Gift shall be carried on through offspring within thy kin.

2. The consumption of decaying flesh and blood provides the foundation of resolving hunger and thirst, but more importantly, restores thy mana by a fraction. Which makes every bit of a kill an opportunity to scavenge the dead, a valuable one.

3. Lust is thy enemy as it is a promenade towards emulation, but the latter is what aggrandizes our Lord’s Gift from the darkness within.


4. The annual Sacrament For The Aptitude requires an unwilling subject to be consumed, which in turn strengthens knowledge and unlocks pristine knacks to add to thy Gift as bequeathed by our Lord.  


5. Reducing alacrity from the souls of the innocent is the pivotal action to strengthen thy Gift as darkness is refined from the subject’s zeal. Rest assured, they shall suspect nothing, as this act brings no physical harm. Rather, they shall be devoid of light as it has been extinguished and consumed by thy power.


6. One can bequeath our Lord’s Gift to another kin by thy choice. The subject must undergo the Liturgy Of Inheritance in order to embrace His Gift.


* The Liturgy Of Inheritance shall be held at any establishment as blessed by our Lord.
* The Mark of our Lord shall be carved into the flesh of the subject with a blade blessed by our Lord.
* The subject then must consume a piece of rotten flesh of the sacrificed from the Sacrament Of The Aptitude.
* Thou must donate no more than a pint of thy blood into the subject’s open Mark.
* Thou finally must recite the chant of the Liturgy Of Inheritance to complete the rite.
* By my will, through our people, our Kingdom, and our Lord The Outcast. I hereby bequest you our Lord’s gift. May thou wield the power of darkness as it flows through your veins. May our Lord guide you to the preeminent power.  


7. Taking one’s life via The Lord’s gift out of lust and sadism is an act of blasphemy towards our Lord, our people, and our Kingdom. Our Kingdom Elders have been blessed with the responsibility to punish and cleanse such offenders by whatever method has our Lord dictated.  


8. The sole principles of our Lord’s Gift is to defend our Kingdom, sustain our Kingdom, defend our minds, and defend our hearts from those who dare disservice it.


9. Vengeance is the only way to truly defeat the enemy. Persistence is key to ensuring victory and inflicting maximum malady towards the wicked. Our Lord’s Gift has brought us the instrument to allow us to become righteous.


10. Betrayal is a sin above all else but murder, those who carry it out shall be chastened to the maximum extend and by any means deemed necessary by the wounded.


11. Our Lord The Outcast has shown us that life is a deception of many things. Let His Gift aid our Kingdom and people get around it, which we shall then triumph over the sinners and live in peace and harmony.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_This is just my sona's religion, and I'm simply preaching it for the people on his behalf. _


----------



## Faustus (Jan 2, 2022)

Want some 20-sided dice to go with that dogma?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Want some 20-sided dice to go with that dogma?


When in combat, we are not to be submissive to chance. We strike strategically through reason and outsmart the foe, guided by the will of our Lord.


----------

